# Air-lift air bags.. thought this might help some here



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

What the heck is an air bag?? use to use air shocks.
Please edumacate me!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Next generation air shocks... 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iurn49TMWbo&feature=related[/media]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i've been using a set of the airlift bags on my trucks for the past 10 years (removed them from the first truck then installed on the new truck) in addition i also run the on board air compressor for convenience as i tow other trailers besides my boats and need to adjust on the fly  but a great product those bags are, 10 years and 0 problems. your really gonna enjoy them


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Edited after re-reading Brett's post...

My wife was sure hoping I wasn't talking about installing an air suspension on the truck that would turn it into a hooptie, and she was glad I didn't  

SBC, I thought about going with the onboard compressor, but I was worried about longevity of the compressor and possible related issues. 

Have you been running the OBC for 10 years, and if so have you had any issues with it???

Thanks

-T


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the idea of the lift bags. I currently run old school style air shocks. 

One thing I can recommend is going with separate valves for each side. My kit was cheap and "T" connected the lines to one valve. That means the vehicle handling was affected significantly. As the body rolls the air equalizes to the high side making the roll more pronounced and annoying. My next tow rig will be done with individual valves.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah tom i've been using the obc since day one i havent had a single issue with the exception of the time my big foot must have hit one of the lines causing it to have a small air leak which caused the compressor to cycle occasionally( the gauges and valving are stuffed under the dash near my foot :-[) but mechanically no i havent had issues at all  i do agree with "beyond helps" post about keeping the bags seperated as the way i have mine plumbed doesnt really help with sway control, keeping them seperated would and i believe you need the upgraded compressor to accomplish this, i have the standard one they offer


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Great info guys, thanks. Beyondhelp, that's some valid input there that I never thought about, and will definitely keep the lines separate after reading your post. 

SBC, sounds like I might have to eat bread and water for a few more weeks and save up to get the compressor. Just figured it wouldn't hold up over time, but glad to hear they are. 

-T


----------

